# rachel's christmas



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

That was fun to watch! Just like Phoebe...she loves playing with her balls outside, but in the end there's nothing like a good stick to chew!

I'm glad Rachel had a wonderful Christmas!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

haha! Love that last line... ain't it the truth!

Love the joy going on there - so much excitement! Bet she slept well after that!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks....we opened up her gifts outside to cut down somewhat on the mess, and she had a great time ripping her gifts and playing...but she also had to get a little stick chewing in too! LOL thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like Rachel had a great Christmas. I love how she just ripped her paper towel to sheds. Reminds me of Bama with his napkins.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is such a beauty. I thoroughly enjoyed watching her open her gifts and play, really gave me a big smile.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great job, loved it when tshe got the ball out then there was the delima of wanting paper and ball.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*

thanks all, rachel's favorite thing to rip up is a paper towel! LOL she did have a good time, and I have a great time watching her!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a great video of Rachel, she is so beautiful and having so much fun opening her presents!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> That is a great video of Rachel, she is so beautiful and having so much fun opening her presents!


 
thanks dear....she is a major love of mine!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That was really cute! She looked so excited  I love her beautiful tail!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow Rachel really had a blast opening her gifts. What a happy girl she is.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

How fun! She really looked like she had a great time and is truely a fun loving girl! I love seeing goldens in action! (I also love how she has learned to sit and wait for her presents!)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww... she's just LOVING opening her gifts!!! Just makes ya smile!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I love seeing her excitement mixed with the discipline of sitting for her gifts. I also love the wrapping paper--how clever to wrap them in things she loves to destroy! Now I know why Brady tries to grab kleenex off our coffee table every chance he gets!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks....rachel's most favorite thing to rip up is a paper towel, she is obsessed with them! LOL :doh:


----------

